# What far fetched weight savings ideas have you done or seen?



## y2kota (Feb 25, 2013)

Just wondering what far fetched, weird or anel ways of cutting down the weight of your ride.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

y2kota said:


> Just wondering what far fetched, weird or anel ways of cutting down the weight of your ride.


I've learned to wheelie, so I took off the front wheel. Stopping hurts, though.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

*Drillium*


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

I got one of these for my front wheel... View-Speed Series 3 Skewers (S3)

And I'm using an internal cam QR for the rear wheel...


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

I know a guy who sanded all the paint and clear coat off to save weight.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Back in the days when I use to race everyone was looking for ways to cut weight, so a friend and I started to drill holes in everything like Tlg showed, but that wasn't enough! So we drilled small holes in the frame and fork. Then while on a training ride one day the frame collapsed...gee I wonder why. I can't recall the exact weight of the bike any more but I think it was in the 16 1/2 pound range for a lugged steel bike!


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

tlg said:


>


It looks like the dude has butterfly knives for shifters.


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

SauronHimself said:


> It looks like the dude has butterfly knives for shifters.


But he did a great job! 

I remembered replacing my comfy (for me) O2 Avocet Air 40 saddle for one of those 115 gram Selle Italia SLR models...BIG mistake. I learned not to sacrifice comfortable contact points for weight.


----------



## Cpt000 (Jun 16, 2012)

64g dura ace rear derailleur

Found: Outrageous 64g Dura Ace Derailleur


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Cpt000 said:


> 64g dura ace rear derailleur
> 
> Found: Outrageous 64g Dura Ace Derailleur


That's really cool looking, no mention of price or whether or not it will go to market.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2013)

My bike is a Columbus Spirit OS frameset with shimano 105. It just weighs what it weighs. There is nothing i would change on it to make it lighter.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

lighthouse54.1 said:


> My bike is a Columbus Spirit OS frameset with shimano 105. It just weighs what it weighs. There is nothing i would change on it to make it lighter.


I agree with you, I have 105 stuff on my newest bike and I won't ever go to all Ultegra or Dura Ace to save a few ounces, and in no way would I buy that new Dura Ace ultralight derailleur because I'm sure it would be very expensive and thus not worth the expense...at least for me.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

One word. Laxatives...


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Cheetos: Don't eat 'em.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

I think anel lube weighs less than Pro Link. You might try that.


----------



## The Missus (Apr 8, 2009)

I've tried taking the bars off my bike to save weight. Worked well, but didn't steer worth a damn.


----------



## bike_guy (Mar 26, 2002)

get rid of the breaks and petals


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

The spoke reflectors and dork disk weighed about 30g each. 

Between that and filling up with helium, my average speed is up to 12.4 km/h.


----------



## The Missus (Apr 8, 2009)

kykr13 said:


> The spoke reflectors and dork disk weighed about 30g each.
> 
> Between that and filling up with helium, my average speed is up to 12.4 km/h.


my granny can ride faster than that, dork! oh, no personal attacks are allowed here. dammit.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

I painted everything on my bike white. It totally lightened it up.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

The Missus said:


> my granny can ride faster than that, dork! oh, no personal attacks are allowed here. dammit.


Mods! Mods! Mods! Mods! Mods!

Oh wait, that's probably a correct statement.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Bran muffin & black coffee saves a few hundred grams before a ride.


----------



## Rackerman (Jan 9, 2014)

KCNC C7 Brakes. Super light... Stopping power is amazing compared to my TRP's. 160 grams for a pair of calipers.


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

Back in high school I took a hacksaw to my seat post and cut off two inches. Now that I am older and not wiser and especially this week since the days will be in the single digits, I've taken to riding my new ThinAir bike, which weighs -0-, costs -0-, and never needs adjustment. Everybody should get one of these things. They come in all the colors.


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

I shaved 30g off my Selle Italia SLR by removing the cover and padding. I wasn't sure how it'd turn out, but it ended up being one of my most comfortable saddles. I've done multiple 80mi+ rides and never felt any pain.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Dude, you're hard core man!


----------



## SBard1985 (May 13, 2012)

f3rg said:


> I shaved 30g off my Selle Italia SLR by removing the cover and padding. I wasn't sure how it'd turn out, but it ended up being one of my most comfortable saddles. I've done multiple 80mi+ rides and never felt any pain.


I have a similar Selle Italia on my MTB, it used to be comfortable but now I get the worst hot spots from it. Maybe I'll try this.


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

SBard1985 said:


> I have a similar Selle Italia on my MTB, it used to be comfortable but now I get the worst hot spots from it.


That can happen as padding wears down, so this is definitely something to try out. The only place it's not comfortable for long periods of time is on gravel rail-trails, but I rarely ride those on this bike, anyway.


----------



## CiclismoAtl (Feb 12, 2013)

I got some lighter wheels which saved me a pound and a half. $$$$$

I also got really crazy and started paying close attention to my diet...went from 170lbs to low 150s


----------

